# DIY yarn Bowl



## nonna of 2 (Mar 26, 2012)

http://pocketpause.com/fiber-fridays-diy-yarn-bowl/


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Clever!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Do what you gotta do with what you have at the moment!
Brilliant!


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Very creative.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

It is amazing how many inspired and clever yarn bowls everyone is coming up with. I never heard of a yarn bowl until someone presented a picture of one. Yours is really creative.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

I love lateral thinkers and peope who think outside the square AAA++


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Neat I use a very large mug my boss bought me for a joke one Christmas as I drink tea non-stop it's great for lace yarn


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Prettu nifty and clever! When there is a will, there is a way!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Fantastic idea!!!! Love it!!! ;0)


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Well that works!!!! Smart cookie!!!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Great idea and so simple but then the best ideas usually are. Off to search for one of those clips now. I know I saw one somewhere..................


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Very clever and economical.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Clicked on the link. Thank you! I sometimes use a very heavy deep crystal bowl but never thought of putting those paper clips on the rim. That lovely blue love bird yarn bowl on the link is lovely but too small for my needs. I must explore his site. :thumbup:


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

Very cool idea.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

wish i had thought of it!


----------



## sblp (Feb 10, 2012)

OMG... How cool is that??!!! VERY COOL!!!


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

"Necessity is the mother of invention."


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

nonna of 2 said:


> http://pocketpause.com/fiber-fridays-diy-yarn-bowl/


Great idea. This came at the right time. I will use the bull dog clip on an ice cream container. I have a ball of unruly "Rumple Silk" by Handmaiden that needs some house training LOL.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Well isn't that slick. Ingenious really! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nobelle1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been a knit/crochet person for more years than I can count this early in the day. Never saw a yarn bowl in my youth. After I saw them posted here I was hooked. Now I see the potential in everything that will hold yarn. lol That is great use of what is at hand. :-0


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

I saw this about a week ago. Ran & found a beautiful handmade pottery bowl & a beautiful flowered binder clip & I had a real piece of art!
* fabulous *


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

So clever and yet simple...makes you go "DUH, why didn't we all think of that?"


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

Great idia!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I think I have a clip just like that! Now I have to find the right bowl!


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

Genius !


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

onmygosh! what a GREAT idea. I use an old rice serving bowl (the kind you find in a chinese restaurant, with the notch in it for the sppon) but I really LOVE the clip idea....


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Perfect idea


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Now thats using your noodle!!!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Simple things are always the best! Very clever idea.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Cute idea!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

What a brilliant idea - I am hunting for a bulldog clip this very minute  :thumbup:


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Clever!! I can do that!


----------



## SUNSHINE GAL (Jun 5, 2012)

You're so smart. Great idea- I plan to use it.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

How clever! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliant idea!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Brilliant Idea


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I use a plastic container that used to hold biscotti. My hubby used a knife to cut out the O in the name of the product and I used a nail board for fingernails to smooth the edge so the yarn would not get caught on it. It works for me.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nifty!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

nonna of 2 said:


> http://pocketpause.com/fiber-fridays-diy-yarn-bowl/


perfect and prettier than my oatmeal tube with a punch hole in the top!


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

How clever!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Now that's thinking outside the box. Good job.


----------



## ZENmama (Nov 21, 2012)

nonna of 2 said:


> http://pocketpause.com/fiber-fridays-diy-yarn-bowl/


GENIUS!!


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I like to use things for what they are not intended. Your yarn bowl is great. I love it.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very cool have a lot of those clips in the drawer not being used. Must find a bowl thinking something in blue.... Thanks for posting the site to...


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

Now that I could afford, so clever.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great idea...you've inspired me. :0)


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree. How clever!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

I use a pretty waste paper bin, then when I'm ready to put my work away at bedtime, I can just put it in the top, so not having to worry about having 2 items on the floor near my comfy chair!!!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

memere said:


> Well that works!!!! Smart cookie!!!


Now that, I can do as well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

improvise, overcome and adapt! Good for you. Love quick fixes and ideas.


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

What a wonderful idea! Sometimes the most simple ideas are the best....


----------



## gagirl197202 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. I got out a clip and my mixing bowl and TA DA I had a great "yarn bowl". I think it works great. No more yarn rolling around in my lap!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

i can really work with this idea. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll be looking for a pretty bowl the next time I visit am thrift store.


----------

